# Sticky  Choosing a Good Cage for your Rats [GUIDE]



## Jaguar

*~ UNDER CONSTRUCTION ~ !
*
A lot of people have asked us "What is the best rat cage?" Unfortunately there is no sure fire "best" cage, and a lot of cages marketed for rats are far too small. Fortunately, there are a lot of options out there, and this guide may make it easier to find the perfect cage for your rats that fits your space and budget.*

Some tips if you choose to modify/make your own cage or purchase a cage not on this list:
*
- Rats love to climb, so vertical space is more valuable than floor space. Look for taller cages and avoid things like rabbit and guinea pig and cages which tend to be too low for your rats to climb and exercise in. However, guinea pig cages make excellent cages for older or mobility impaired rats.

- Rats need a bit of room to turn around while romping and playing - we recommend a cage depth of around 16 inches.

- Larger Ferret cages will often have 1 inch bar spacing - this is okay for adult rats, but rats under 4 months (especially females) may be able to slip through the bars. We recommend buying a cage with smaller bar spacing or covering cages with large spacing with hardware cloth and plastic zip ties.

- Vertical bars may be more difficult for your rats to climb than horizontal bars - if your cage has vertical bars, make sure to give them plenty of toy ropes, ladders, hammocks, etc. to climb.

- Cages with mesh grates over the bottom are not recommended - they can be hard on a rat's feet and the mesh can be difficult to clean, increasing the risk of bumblefoot.

- We do not recommend using aquariums as cages, even with toppers. Aquariums do not provide enough ventilation and urine (ammonia) build up can damage your rat's sensitive lungs. Lack of ventilation can also lead to your rats overheating, especially during the summer time.

- As a general rule of thumb, every rat needs about 2.5 square feet of cage space. This is the bare minimum, and more space per rat is never a bad thing!

*Midwest Critter Nation
*








*Average price:* Single $150, Double $250
*Dimensions:* Single 24" W x 36" D 38.5" H, Double 24'' W x 36'' D x 63'' H
*Pros:* Large, fully opening doors, very sturdy, built in bottom shelf, ramp and additional level included, half inch horizontal bar spacing, locking casters
*Cons:* Heavy, pans are too shallow to hold litter, difficult to deep clean due to size

*Martin's Rat Lodge (R-680)
*








*Average price:* $105 (Powder coated) 
*Dimensions:* 30" W x 18" D x 24" H
*Pros:* Lightweight, durable, large door, fits in the bathtub for deep cleaning, two large shelves and ramps built in, 3" deep unchewable plastic pan, small grid style bar spacing
*Cons:* May need to be placed on a table or stand, powder coating option is a must, shipping can be expensive

*Martin's Rat Tower (R-690)
*








*Average price: *$110 (Powder coated)
*Dimensions: *24" W x 14" D X 36" H
*Pros: *Small footprint, lightweight, durable, 2 doors, fits in the bathtub for deep cleaning, full middle floor, 2 shelves with ramps, 3" deep unchewable plastic pan, small grid style bar spacing
*Cons:* Quite narrow so better for females or small rats, may need to be placed on a table or stand, powder coating option is a must, shipping can be expensive

*Super Pet My First Home Large for Exotics
*








*Average Price:* $90
*Dimensions:* 30" W x 18" D x 30" H
*Pros: *Half inch bar spacing, two doors, 3 shelves and ramps, wheel and hammock included, replacement parts available on Super Pet's website, can be very cheap if on sale
*Cons:* Shelves and pan are chewable soft plastic, shelves have ridges that collect urine, slightly flimsy, wheel may be too small, hammock is thin

*Super Pet My First Home Ferret Deluxe 2x2 Multi-Level
*








*Average Price:* $110
*Dimensions: *24" W x 24" D x 41.5" H
*Pros:* Large, deep plastic base, comes with hammock, spiral slide, and funnel, 3 comfort shelves with ramps, 2 large doors, on a base with casters, replacement parts available on Super Pet's website, can be cheap if on sale
*Cons:* 1 inch bar spacing, soft plastic parts are chewable, rats may not be able to use tunnel/ramps, somewhat flimsy, shelves sag and have ridges that ridges collect urine

*Petco Rat Manor
*








*Average Price:* $90
*Dimensions: *22.5" W x 16.5" D x 32" H
*Pros:* All metal, full middle floor, 2 mesh shelves with ramps, half inch vinyl coated bars, 2 doors
*Cons:* Shelves are hard to secure, doors are small, black bar coating may flake off over time


----------

